# My Attempt At An All Out 12 Week Bulk



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I know what you're thinking if you have seen my posts floating about. Not so long ago I attempted a cut and now all of a sudden I have decided to take on a bulking regime. Well, 1 month into my cut I was making good progress, that was until a routine blood test which showed potential kidney damage perhaps due to creatine and other things such as my high protein diet which I don't believe is a factor. After obtaining some advice from your good selves on here I'm not too fussed now and 3 days prior to my next blood test I shall stop training and see what results the bloods produce. To be quite honest, I'm not really concerned at present with regards to my kidneys. However, since this complication arose I decided to scrap the cut and think about what I really wanted to do.

During my cut I wasn't happy and to be quite honest I was a tad depressed with it all. I hadn't trained for 8 months and when I did start the gym again I went straight into the cut at 16st 12 with 26% bodyfat. Whether that was a good idea or a bad idea I don't know. I still look alright except of course from a little belly starting to show, apart from that I'd say I'm in good shape, chest, shoulders, back, legs etc (Still looking "big" as some people would say) but my strength has dramatically decreased as it would after such a long time away from training.

Anyway, I have now decided to undertake a 12 week mass building regime. During this time I aim to increase my strength again and put on some more size.

My workouts may vary from time to time as I try to once again find a decent training programme to suit my needs which gives me the best possible gains in both strength and size.

I also plan to take for the first time some Test Heptylate. I will start this in a couple of weeks. I am also considering running some Deca with this. I have decided as it's my first real course (Apart from a course of D-Bol only and One of Triple X only) to take 300mgs a week of each. I also plan to kickstart the course with some dianabol at 50mg a day, I won't bother with splitting the D-Bol throughout the day but rather just take it in one dose in the morning. I have researched a little on dosages but to be real honest with you this is just a recommendation from the bloke who I will be getting the stuff from. The course will be run for 10 weeks (I expect this section to get some criticism etc, all welcome along with advice, I am just learning after all  )

After completing my course I will follow the PCT advice from Extreme which I came across yesterday and goes as follows.

*Take 10mg tamox in the morning and 10mg in the evening from 2 weeks into your course until 2 weeks after it.*

*Take 1500iu hcg at week 4, then again 5 days later and again 5 days later. *

*Take more hcg at week 9, then twice again with a 5 day gap.*

*Start your hcg at week 11, 2 a day for a week, one a day for 2 weeks.*

Anyhow, I have been training for a couple weeks after the cut but started writing stuff down last week. So, this is my journal, I've been here since 2009 so it's about time I shared my routine and got advice on how to improve things etc. What follows is my 4 day training regime. This will show a weeks workouts and from now I shall update after training and when information needs adding.

*WEDNESDAY*

*Shoulders*

*Dumbbell Press*

2 Warm Up Sets - 12kg x 15 Reps

3 Sets of 16kg x 10 Reps

*Side Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

2 Warm Up Sets - 10KG X 12-15 Reps

3 Sets of 12kg x 10 Reps

*Bent Over Dumbbell Flys*

3 Sets 12kg x 10 Reps

*Plate Raises*

3 Sets 15Kg Plate x 10-12 Reps

*Bradford Press*

3 Sets with just the bar for 15-20 Reps (After all of the previous exercises the bar is heavy enough as my shoulders feel pretty weakened by now. I can still really feel it with just the bar. It's enough for me anyway :nod:

*Traps*

Barbell Shrug Pyramid

Set 1 - 20Kg 25 Reps

Set 2 - 30Kg 20 Reps

Set 3 - 40Kg 15 Reps

Set 4 - 50kg 10 Reps

Set 5 - 40Kg 15 Reps

Set 6 - 30Kg 20 Reps

Set 7 - 20Kg 25 Reps

Traps are burning after this and I can really feel it the next day!

*THURSDAY*

*BACK*

*Lat Pulldown*

25KG Warm up set - 15 Reps

3 Sets 95KG 10-12 Reps

*Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown*

3 Sets 95Kg 10-12 Reps

*Cable Row*

Light Set of 40Kg 15 Reps

3 Sets of 100Kg x 12 Reps

*Hammer Strength Seated Rows*

Light Set of 10Kg x 15 Reps With Different Grips as detailed below.

3 Sets of 20Kg x 10 Reps

3 sets each are performed with different grips, palms up, palms down & palms facing.

*FRIDAY*

*Legs & Biceps* - First time training legs for a long time but will stick to training them from now on.

*Smith Machine Squats*

2 Sets 10Kg x 15 Reps

1 Set 20Kg x 15 Reps

1 Set 30Kg x 12 Reps

1 Set 40Kg x 10 Reps

3 Sets 50Kg x 8 Reps

I felt on legs I could have done more yet because I haven't trained in such a long time and legs have always been neglected I thought it best to take it easy before diving back into squatting like the old days. I also do not count the bar as weight my measurements are just based on the weights going on? For example 1 Set of 20KG would be 1 10Kg plate either side.

*Seated Leg Press*

3 Sets 120Kg x 12 Reps

*Single Leg Extensions*

4 Sets of high reps to failure however it seems I didn't write the weight down here ??

*Saturday*

*Chest & Triceps*

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

12Kg - 2 Sets 15 Reps

14Kg - 1 x 12 Reps

18Kg - 1 x 10 Reps

22Kg - 3 x 8 Reps

*Flat Dumbbell Press*

12Kg - 2 x 15 Reps

14Kg - 1 x 10 Reps

16Kg - 3 x 10 Reps

*Incline Dumbbell Fly*

12Kg - 3 X 10-12 Reps

*Flat Dumbbell Fly*

AS ABOVE

*Cable Crossovers*

10Kg - 1 x 15 Reps

20Kg - 3 X 10 Reps

*Low Pully Crossover*

5Kg 3 x 10 Reps

*TRICEPS*

*Overhead Dumbbell Tricep Extension*

18KG 3 x 10 Reps

*Kickbacks*

10Kg 4 x 10 Reps

*Reverse Grip Tricep Pulldown -Straight Bar*

15Kg 1 x 15 Reps

30Kg 3 x 10 Reps

*Tricep Pushdown - Straight Bar*

AS ABOVE

At the moment I feel pretty weak but I'm hoping with some dedication and hard work my strength will pick up again and hopefully I will see some good gains come my way.

Diet plan will also follow.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you not think you can lose some BF and make good muscle gains on a slight calorie deficit?

aint gonna suggest cardio as youre training so often already, but the 4 days on the bounce seems abit odd..

why not spread your rest days and at least have 1 day off in between workouts?

bit of low impact cardio would make more sense then..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> do you not think you can lose some BF and make good muscle gains on a slight calorie deficit?
> 
> aint gonna suggest cardio as youre training so often already, but the 4 days on the bounce seems abit odd..
> 
> ...


I guess I could split the rest days in between the workouts to ensure enough recovery time for each muscle. It makes sense, however, with regards to a calorie deficit, I don't feel comfortable at my size, I want to take the leap and do a "Proper Bulk" Something I've not really done before. Ever since I've started training I have just eaten a lot of sh!t and got big. I want to take a try at doing it properly now. Get as much strength and gains as possible.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Your 19 and your already on gear? Jeez


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You'd be surprised by how many under 21's are already assisted Matt.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So what you weighing in at now mate and what you hoping to achieve in 3 months?

I've just hit the 3 month mark today, gained 12lb (from 12.9 to 13.7) which i'm quite happy with. I'm gonna carry on bulking for another 4-5 months but will start adding in some low impact cardio going forward so it's as lean as poss.

PS I must agree with the above by the way. Training 4 times per week is MORE than enough as it is (too much perhaps) but all back-to-back? I dunno...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Your 19 and your already on gear? Jeez


19? Wow! Where did that come from? I'm 23 in October. :/


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> Your no where near hitting a shadow of your pb's dude wouldn't you see it more beneficial to stick to heavy compounds and high cal diet?


I know what you're saying and I know I can lift a lot more but I don't want to risk injury, about a month ago I dived straight in and ended up in Minor Injuries, I couldn't move my left arm I had ripped my muscles that much in my chest and triceps! The pain was incredible! I was dosed up for a few weeks before the pain settled. I see myself as "Taking it easy" at the moment lol. After 3 weeks things will increase.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> You'd be surprised by how many under 21's are already assisted Matt.


A hell of a lot, from what I know at several gyms in Kent.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Your 19 and your already on gear? Jeez


If I was 19 I would be back in Prison and have a few years to change a few things after getting out. I wish I was 19 again!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> So what you weighing in at now mate and what you hoping to achieve in 3 months?
> 
> I've just hit the 3 month mark today, gained 12lb (from 12.9 to 13.7) which i'm quite happy with. I'm gonna carry on bulking for another 4-5 months but will start adding in some low impact cardio going forward so it's as lean as poss.
> 
> PS I must agree with the above by the way. Training 4 times per week is MORE than enough as it is (too much perhaps) but all back-to-back? I dunno...


I'm 16St 4lb at present with 24% Body Fat. I'm not hoping for any particular weight if I'm honest just a few more inches on the arms, chest etc.

I don't understand why training 4 days a week is too much? I used to and still know plenty of people who look f*cking awesome train 6 days a week?

I will def split my training now, common sense really. :der: lol

Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Sunday. Hows that? Any other suggestions?

How do you train? How long do you leave between each workout?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

still cant work out why you want to bulk at 24% bf bud..

grow muscle yeah..

you can do that without getting even errr heavier


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> still cant work out why you want to bulk at 24% bf bud..
> 
> grow muscle yeah..
> 
> you can do that without getting even errr heavier


I completely understand that but I don't feel comfortable at my current weight, muscle aint the same as it used to be lol. My plan was to just go mad with the calories, training and a course of test with deca and get noticeably big. Then deal with the fat loss afterwards. I've only been training properly for 2 weeks after an 8 month time away from the gym.

So, I can successfully put on some decent size and lose weight at the same time? I was just thinking of an all out bulk with some help then cut.

I'm well frustrated now, I'm all over the place, one minute I'm cutting, the next I'm bulking, :S help lol. Would it better if I uploaded some pictures of me now? Would that help in any way? You can see my fat problems then lol.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, as much as I hate to say this, perhaps I should re-think my whole plans :/

I now ask for your advice on this forum, here are 5 pictures of my journey over the last couple of years. I think the fact of the matter is that I am just a big lump of fat now at the moment (See the pictures). Am I delusional in thinking I can get in good shape going on a bulk with Test and Deca then do a nice cut to look even better?

What to do! What to do!

1ST PICTURE - 11ST 8LBS

2ND & 3RD PICTURE - 14 STONE

4TH & 5th PICTURE - 17 Stone 2lb

6TH & 7TH PICTURE - (BELOW THIS POST BECAUSE OF 5 PICTURE LIMIT IN A POST) - 16 STONE 4lb (DEPRESSED & OUT OF SHAPE LUMP) LOL

Have a butchers at the pictures of me throughout my journey and please advise on the best course of action as my next steps, please. I sense most of you will point me in the direction of a cut.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

And here we have the dreadful pics of me now lol, to be fair, I haven't trained for 8 months and have only been training again for 2 weeks and I was for those 8 months eating a load of old sh!t. Chips, wedges, pizza, you get the picture! We live and learn tho, we live and learn!

Oh, I added an extra picture, I got T-Shirt muscles tho right? I thought I look kinda ok in a T Shirt lol.

Please :help: Me


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Judging by the pics, I would say the 14 stone ones look the best.

Since you are getting back into it again, you should be able to lose some fat and gain some muscle. I know it's tempting to keep bulking(I should know, I got to over 18 1/2 stone recently) but it is better to drop the fat and then bulk in moderation.

You say you are going to cycle with test and deca which will not be as easy to drop the fat compared to some other drugs, but if you drop the carbs and get some cardio in as well, I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Defo got some good size bud!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> You say you are going to cycle with test and deca which will not be as easy to drop the fat compared to some other drugs, but if you drop the carbs and get some cardio in as well, I'm sure you can do it.


Thanks for your reply Yanny. Are you saying potentially if I drop the carbs and introduce some cardio I could successfully run the cycle and turn out alright? Do you mean during the cycle drop carbs and do some cardio or drop the carbs and perform cardio after the cycle to turn out alright?

Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question I'm just trying to grasp what your saying.

I think for me to get down from where I am at now to 14 Stone would be very difficult and I'd have to been on a zero carb diet or definitely below 100g a day. How long does it take to lose 2 and a half stone these days with the right training and diet? I'm all for the hard work but I feel I would be going against what I want which is more mass. Cal says about adding mass whilst losing weight but would I gain a great deal of which I'm after?

At my current condition in my latest pictures, if you was in that shape I am now, would you put time into losing some body fat before proceeding with a cycle or go all out? Perhaps not with the test and deca but you get what I mean. Then focus on a decent cut after the cycle?

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Defo got some good size bud!


Nice one mate, I must ask again though where the idea of me being 19 came from?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The Trixsta said:


> Thanks for your reply Yanny. Are you saying potentially if I drop the carbs and introduce some cardio I could successfully run the cycle and turn out alright? Do you mean during the cycle drop carbs and do some cardio or drop the carbs and perform cardio after the cycle to turn out alright?
> 
> Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question I'm just trying to grasp what your saying.
> 
> ...


 Most people run test/deca as a bulking cycle but if you carbs cycle and do some cardio during the cycle, you should see some good results. The only problem you might get is some water retention.

When you bulk, it is inevitable you will put some extra bodyfat on, so if you bulk from your condition now, you will get bigger and stronger but bodyfat will be even higher.

It is hard to contemplate cutting as you know you will feel you are getting smaller and slightly weaker but in the long term, it has to be better to stay at a lower bodyfat and bulk with a mininmum of fat gain.

You will look better and feel healthier.

When it comes to how much weigh to lose, just aim for 2-3lbs a week and just keep going until you are happy with your condition.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Most people run test/deca as a bulking cycle but if you carbs cycle and do some cardio during the cycle, you should see some good results. The only problem you might get is some water retention.
> 
> When you bulk, it is inevitable you will put some extra bodyfat on, so if you bulk from your condition now, you will get bigger and stronger but bodyfat will be even higher.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your advice Yanny. That's interesting to know. I must be brutally honest now and say I am 70% leaning towards carrying out the cycle and bulk. However, I do appreciate what you say about bulking with a minimum fat gain. Too true about feeling smaller and weaker which just makes me depressed on a cut, I guess thats why the idea of this bulk is so set in my head right now. I'm like a yo-yo about now, up and down up and down. I need to decide on something and stick to it instead of all this f*cking about!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't worry, we've all been there. I have tried to cut so many times and after a few weeks, the feeling of getting weaker and not filling up my t-shirts means I end up bulking again. I started cutting 3 weeks ago and this time I am not stopping. Lost about 7lbs so far with much more to come, currently weighing 17stone 8lbs. I'm cycling test/tren/masteron mix. Gradually starting to get some nice muscle separation, and top 2 layers of abs just starting to poke through. Ultimately the decision to cut has to be through yourself, but if I was in your position, I wouldn't put on much more weight.

Good luck whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Don't worry, we've all been there. I have tried to cut so many times and after a few weeks, the feeling of getting weaker and not filling up my t-shirts means I end up bulking again. I started cutting 3 weeks ago and this time I am not stopping. Lost about 7lbs so far with much more to come, currently weighing 17stone 8lbs. I'm cycling test/tren/masteron mix. Gradually starting to get some nice muscle separation, and top 2 layers of abs just starting to poke through. Ultimately the decision to cut has to be through yourself, but if I was in your position, I wouldn't put on much more weight.
> 
> Good luck whichever way you decide to go.


Nice one on the weight loss mate, sounds like you've got things spot on now. I need some of that muscle separation! lol

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

101% do a cut.

if its an aggressive cut you`ll lose muscle.

if its a patient one!!!!!

IMO you`ll get some decent quality lean muscle gains rather than those that are surrounded in bullshit and extra bf...

you will look bigger, but you have to get your head around the fact you need the numbers on the scales to go down to look better...

do the cycle you suggested and get your ass doing some regular cardio..

if you got a dog and you have a conscious, you`d always walk it..

cardio for next 10 years done.

trixsta dude, take a step back, and rather than thinking about the next 6 months of training and think about the next 5 years..

(guilty of not doing this myself and i`m laid up again and i`m on my second 5 year plan)

if you do a cut and have the shape going on thats showing in first 2 pics you`ll look great at whatever weight you`ll be down to..

youve put on muscle in that time..

btw how tall are you?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> 101% do a cut.
> 
> if its an aggressive cut you`ll lose muscle.
> 
> ...


Agree - needed saying. I'm no expert so perhaps shouldn't give advice but coming from Cal i'd defo listen...

You look great in pics 2 & 3 so i'd personally be looking to get back towards that first and in time add lean mass to it.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed at 14st you look awesome..how tall are you tho?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

The Trixsta said:


> Nice one mate, I must ask again though where the idea of me being 19 came from?


I thought I sore someone say you were 19 a while back. It wasn't you then, doh. Sorry mate, lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I don't understand why training 4 days a week is too much? I used to and still know plenty of people who look f*cking awesome train 6 days a week?


imo the minority can gain on that sort of frequency, but the majority attempt it..

for a genetically typical trainer to gain on that frequency the volume would have to be very low..

if you can GENUINELY grow on 4 days a week go for it.. you appear to be able to from your pics.. 

however what about if 3x aweek would bring better gains?

either way youre better off spreading your workouts evenly thruout the week as you do protein thruout the day..

same principle...

just put your patient pants on dude


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

> just put your patient pants on dude


You'll be asking for pictures of him wearing them next!!! :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> 101% do a cut.
> 
> if its an aggressive cut you`ll lose muscle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding Cal, you know I appreciate everyones feedback here. I am 5ft 11.

I find it quite difficult to look ahead 5 years and see how I want to look, all I see in my eyes is how I want to look now and in a short space of time say 6 months. Anything beyond that and I struggle, especially motivational wise. I could drop dead tomorrow lol.

Say I decided to do the cycle but drop carbs and introduce a lot of cardio with the lifting are you saying I can put on some decent amounts of mass whilst at the same time successfully loose body fat? I thought the cycle I described is designed best to fit well with a high calorie diet for maximum gains which brings with it more body fat on a strong bulking diet?

Would you say that in my current condition if I decided to start the cycle on a bulking regime with a diet consisting of. 50% Carbs 30% Protein 20% Fat on 3500 Calories a day for the 10 weeks I would just turn out like a big blob? (Muscle hardly noticeable) Even if I ate the right foods? Wholewheat pasta, brown rice, chicken breast, egg whites, olive oil etc etc to minimize fat gains. I have in my head an image of me looking big and strong after the course lol. :/ Then I also have an image of me doing a nice cut then looking amazing, perhaps in a dream world eh! :flypig:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

> I find it quite difficult to look ahead 5 years and see how I want to look, all I see in my eyes is how I want to look now and in a short space of time say 6 months. Anything beyond that and I struggle, especially motivational wise.


How long did you do inside mate? My time away taught me how to look forward over a long period, better than I ever had previously. I've got a 2 year plan in my head at present.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont weigh food bud, i just use the rule of thumb about g`s of protein per pound of bw..

i tend do be at around 2g per pound of bw, i`d suggest you go by lean bw tho..

i dont weight carbs or really do ratios, i just cut carbs and improve the type of carb till i lose weight-of course accompanied by dog walking..

ive drastically cut milk from my diet and i hate to say it but my tums flatter than its been in years.. i was even worried i had some sort of turtle tum going on due to my back probs..

try and cut back on starchy carbs and look at using pulses//beans/ legumes for complex carbs..

you`ll hold less water..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i dont weigh food bud, i just use the rule of thumb about g`s of protein per pound of bw..
> 
> i tend do be at around 2g per pound of bw, i`d suggest you go by lean bw tho..
> 
> ...


Ok mate, it's good to know. I have never even considered pulses, beans and legumes for complex carbs, interesting, I shall have to do some reading on this.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> How long did you do inside mate? My time away taught me how to look forward over a long period, better than I ever had previously. I've got a 2 year plan in my head at present.


Don't get me wrong I know what you mean, I set out my educational plans whilst inside. I done just a year of a 2 year sentence. I came out and done my GCSE'S which I didn't do at school and then my A-Levls and am now starting a Law Degree this september but with regards to training a long term goal doesn't really grab me, I find it difficult to think long term when training, I just go with what I can. I plan every 6 months with training how I want to look etc. I guess everyones different right.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Cal, do you believe that by me following PSCarbs following cutting diet that I can achieve some good gains in muscle mass and achieve my aims of reducing my BF% and whilst doing the cycle mentioned to achieve the best gains as possible?

*PSCarbs Cutting Diet*

Cardio = 45min 7.00am on empty stomach

Diet:

Meal 1:

6 whole eggs

Meal 2:

200g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

Meal 3:

200g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

Meal 4:

2 scoops Extreme Protein + 10ml Udo's + 15 extreme Glutamine capsules

Meal 5:

2 scoops Extreme Protein(PWO)

Meal 6:

250g Chicken breast & salad + 1tsp olive oil + 5 extreme Glutamine capsules

.........Cals ..Fats Carbs Prot

Totals 1948 .89g .16g ...285g

I use a carb cycling approach to my cutting diets which follows this cycle..

Mon = Low Carb

Tues = Low Carb

Wed = Med Carb

Thur = Low Carb

Fri = Low Carb

Sat = High Carb

Sun = Low Carb


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you can stick top it of course...

i couldnt..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

So, just to confirm, would PSCarbs diet be alright with the test and deca? Aiming for the most muscle mass as possible?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I think you will struggle to actually put on any muscle with a diet of so few carbs.

You will have no trouble losing the fat though.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Wednesday 27th July

Still taking it fairly easy for now to wean myself back in.

*Chest & Biceps*

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

18KG X 12 REPS

20KG X 10 REPS

22KG X 8 REPS

24KG X 6 REPS

*Flat Dumbbell Press*

18KG X 12 REPS

20KG X 10 REPS

22KG X 8 REPS

24KG X 6 REPS

*Incline Flys*

12KG X 3 SETS 12 REPS

*Cable Crossovers*

10KG X 15

15KG X 12

20KG X 10

25KG X 8

*Standing Dumbbell Curls*

16KG X 12

18KG X 10

20KG X 8

22KG X 6

*Incline Dumbbell Curls*

7KG X 12

8KG X 10

12KG X 8

12KG X 8

*Concentration Curls*

6KG X 12

8KG X 10

10KG X 8

12KG X 6

Feeling optimistic about the bulk. Yup, I've decided for the bulk. Don't get me wrong I needed all the advice I was given and it was never a case of I was always going to bulk knowmatter what. After speaking to yourselves and a few people down the gym I decided to take the bulk route. As clean as possible diet wise along with Test & Deca and some D-Bol. When my bulk is complete and I'm more happy with my body I can then start to think about and perhaps plan my cut. Everytime I get advice I take it in and write things down so all is appreciated a lot.

Instead of banging out four days training as I was previously I have decided to take the advice given and split my training to alternate days. One on and one of. Training may be interrupted pretty soon though as the missus is due to give birth Friday reggers: but it won't take long to get back on track once our daughter is home. One boy and one girl, thats me done now! lol. I'm happy with that!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol well at least you have a plan now...

question is are you simply gonna ignore what ya tum looks like on this bulk and go by your other bits?

i dunno if my head could handle that..

can yours?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol well at least you have a plan now...
> 
> question is are you simply gonna ignore what ya tum looks like on this bulk and go by your other bits?
> 
> ...


I'm just gunna have to go with it lol, it's all good though!  . Will be interesting to see how far I can push myself in all sorts of new directions for me. Strength and size etc. I shall deal with the belly soon lol. After all I'm young, plenty of time to play around with my body shape yet.

:rolleye11: <These don't really mean anything in my posts, I just like to try new ones out I haven't used before ha.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> Just whack in 20 mins on cross trainer EVERY time you go to the gym and start walking to make sure you don't gain any more unwanted weight.


I'm very active and the gym alone is 1.2 Mile walk there and 1.2 Back. Then theres the issue with no car so shopping etc and pushing buggies around. I don't feel that fat lol. I feel good and looking forward to strength going right up. I'm feeling pretty positive and most definitely will add the 25 min cardio with each session. Feeling massively confident with my plans so all is well. And who knows if my bodyfat is what it says. Those electronic machines are not 100% accurate, even 95% at that.

Onwards and upwards, plenty of time to experiment with this body of mine ha.

:becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Leanmachine said:


> I know it's your choice but why do you wanna bulk at 24% bf. Wouldn't you think you have bulked up plenty from your 1st pictures.


Unfortunately not enough for me, this time round I will bulk properly, with a better diet and training etc .


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to jump in here. But I woud definetly cut by looking at your pics dude. Go on a 12 week cut see what you look like by the end of it don't worry about losing a bit of size then if you want to bulk.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Sorry to jump in here. But I woud definetly cut by looking at your pics dude. Go on a 12 week cut see what you look like by the end of it don't worry about losing a bit of size then if you want to bulk.


I appreciate your comments buddy but the bulk is already under way now and the mind is set firm and I'm feeling confident. I can deal with the fat, I have come to terms with the fact of having a belly that might protrude more than I wish it to. But, to look like what I want to look like then I gotta try this properly. Perhaps it is the wrong way of doing things but I'm gunna hit this from the other angle.

:lift: :lift:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok dude best of luck to you.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a photograph of my latest weight. This will be my starting weight and will be updated throughout the following 10 weeks.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Friday 29th July*

*Back*

I did stop doing deadlifts a while back but have decided after speaking with a few people on here and at the gym to incorporate them back into my training.

*Deadlifts*

I do not include the bar as any weight, the following figures are just for the plates put onto the bar which is the bar that weighs roughly 20kg. An example here would be the first figure below 20kg, this is 10kg plate each side.

20KG x 12

30KG X 12

40KG X 12

50KG X 12

60KG X 10

70KG X 8

70KG X FAILURE

I really need to find my straps as my grip is really poor! I could lift more however the bar just slips away from me. This will be sorted next week and heavier weight will be added.

*1 ARM DUMBBELL ROWS*

20KG X 12

22KG X 12

24KG X 12

26KG X 12

28KG X 12

30KG X FAILURE

This gym I am currently training at has a maximum weight of 30kg dumbbells. I only joined this gym around a month ago so have only just noticed this and I'm quite shocked, my last gym had 50KG dumbbells. As you can see by the number of reps here I could lift more quite comfortably. Perhaps this exercise is no good for me due to the weight limit here.

*T BAR ROWS*

20KG X 15 (20KG PLATE EITHER SIDE)

25KG X 12

25KG X 12

25KG X 12

*DUMBBELL PULL OVERS*

22KG X 12

24KG X 12

26KG X 10

26KG X 10

*SMITH MACHINE SHRUGS*

20KG X 25

30KG X 20

40KG X 15

50KG X 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

60kg X 10

50KG X 10

40KG X 15

30KG X 20

20KG X 25

I was also very disappointed here as once again if I had straps I could do heavier weight. Need to find them straps or purchase some more.

Despite the issue with the grip I had a good workout and felt good afterwards, really getting back into my training now after a massive 8 month stint away. Feels good to be back in the zone. Time to get my strength up and build some mass.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont you want big forearms bud  mine are like popeyes


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> dont you want big forearms bud  mine are like popeyes


I wish! How have you trained yours ? By not using straps? Any particular exercises you could recommend?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

deadlifts dude..week in week out...

no i dont use straps and have pulled 255kg from below the knees


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Agree with cal I started using straps. Then I started his way of training and knocked my deads right back to 70kg and started again go up in increments of 2.5 kg each week and your grip strength will increase with your deads  .


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Agree with cal I started using straps. Then I started his way of training and knocked my deads right back to 70kg and started again go up in increments of 2.5 kg each week and your grip strength will increase with your deads  .


Thats good to know, I just assumed you need straps to lift heavy weights and that the grip strength would be the same. :/ How stupid and uneducated of me LOL.

Think I might leave the straps then now, let the grip improve. Cheers Cal and Jordan!

:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no problemski dude :becky:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just passing on what I've learnt dude


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a few pics of the products I picked up today, slight change to things. Now going to be using Tri-Test run together with Deca and some D-Bol.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

One last pic, the D-Bol.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

So, here is my workout from yesterday, Tuesday 2nd August 2011

*LEGS*

*Squats* - Smith Machine -

20KG X 15

30KG X 12

60KG X 10

80KG X 8

80KG X 6 - 3 SETS

*Leg Press*

90KG X 15

160 X 10

190 X 8

210 X 8

210 X 8

*Leg Extension*

10KG X 20

15KG X 15

20KG X 10

25KG X 10

30KG X 10

15KG X FAILURE X2

*Standing Calves Raises - Smith Machine - Box*

10KG X 12 - Pause 10 secs at top and bottom of stretch.

20KG X AS ABOVE

20KG X 30 - FAST REPS

20KG X 12 REPS WITH THE ABOVE PAUSES

I would also like to add that I took my first two jabs today consisting of 1ml Tri Test & 1ml Deca.

As most of you know, this is my first "proper" course therefore I'd like to ask a question, I apologise if it sounds stupid.

The Tri Test Reads:

10ml sterile vial for Rx use only.

Tri-Test 400

Testosterone Enanthate 120mg/ml

Testosterone Cypionate 120mg/ml

Testosterone Decanoate 160mg/ml

The Nandrodec Reads:

10ml sterile vial for Rx use only.

Nandrodec 300

Nandrolone Decanoate 300mg/ml

Does this mean with each 1ml from Tri-Test I am getting 400mg and from each 1ml Nandrodec 300mg.

Also, I am jabbing both shots on the same day and will stick to a Tuesday evening. 1 shot in right glute and 1 in left glute. Would anyone suggest that doing both jabs on the same day is a bad thing?

Course will be run for 10 weeks.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd draw 1/2ml of each into the same syringe and jab twice a week, e.g Monday and Thursday.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I'd draw 1/2ml of each into the same syringe and jab twice a week, e.g Monday and Thursday.


Interesting Yanny, I read about doing this somewhere else. Would you say it's more beneficial to do it this way then? Or is it just trial and error about what works best for each individual person?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You should get more stable blood levels by jabbing twice a week.

I always jab long esters twice a week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

even more stable blood levels are possible doing subL  but i know that aint gonna happen lol..

i got up late and cant explain the importance of stable bloods lol but i know they..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*BACK*

*Deadlifts*

I never count the bar with my weights. I use the Olympic Bar.

30KG X 12

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

80KG X 8

80KG X 6 (100KG WHEN INCLUDING THE BAR WEIGHT RIGHT? 

Bar started to slip at 6 reps on final set but will stick to no straps to improve grip strength and work the forearms.

*1 ARM DUMBBELL ROWS*

20KG X 15

26KG X 12

28KG X 12

30KG X 10

30KG X 10 Unfortunately 30KG Dumbbells are the highest at my gym.

*T-BARS ROWS*

20KG X 12

25KG X 10

30KG X 8

30KG X 8

*DUMBBELL PULL OVERS*

20KG X 12

24KG X 10

26KG X 10

28KG X 10

*TRAPS - SMITH MACHINE*

30KG X 20

50KG X 15

70KG X 80

50KG X 10 WITH 5 SEC HOLD

50KG X 5 WITH 5 SEC HOLD

30KG X FAILURE

30KG X FAILURE


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

A quick question before I type out my workout today. Is the following workout enough for being on the juice? I feel like I should be doing more but of course I do not want to "overdo it". I ask as this is my first injectable course and I want to achieve the maximum gains as possible.

*CHEST*

*INCLINE DUMBBELL PRESS*

20KG X 12

22KG X 10

24KG X 8

26KG X 6

26KG X 4

*FLAT DUMBBELL PRESS*

20KG X 12

22KG X 10

24KG X 8

26KG X 6

*INCLINE FLYS*

FOUR SETS OF 12KG X 12,10,10,10 REPS

(HIGHER WEIGHT INCREASE COMING NEXT WEEK)

*CABLE CROSSOVERS*

10KG X 15

20KG X 12

30KG X 8

20KG X FAILURE

10KG X FAILURE


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> How often you training and what's your split mate?


Training 5 day split. Is that what you mean by a split?

Day 1: Legs

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Chest

Day 4: Shoulders

Day 5: Arms

This is based on working the largest muscles first down to the smallest muscles.

I train Monday to Friday and have chosen to train like this as I've done it in the past and it's worked perfectly for me in seeing gains and strength increases. Also, I get two full days rest at the weekend which is nice recovery time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you`ll only acheive maximum gains if youre are training heavy enuff or intensely enuff..

imo you need several months solid training behind you to do either consistently and progressively..

i think that amount would overtrain your chest if you were training hard enuff.

i am of the school that doesnt think you need to train a body part till you cant move it..

i see multiple exercises per body part as a dilution of effort.

i think you`d grow more if you put more into less sets..

which of course takes time..

i`m not saying for a second your not training your arse off, but i do think you probly have more to give if you used less sets..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you`ll only acheive maximum gains if youre are training heavy enuff or intensely enuff..
> 
> imo you need several months solid training behind you to do either consistently and progressively..
> 
> ...


How can I do less sets but have more to give on them? For example my chest workout today felt like so little for upper chest, just 4 sets? The last set was pretty difficult for me though and was a struggle to push out the last two reps of just 4. (An increase on last weeks dumbbell press though) Does this mean this is enough? Or would I do a few of these sets in which I struggle at? I just felt I should be doing more. I think I am so used to training so hard and intense and spening over 90 minutes in a gym that I find it difficult to grasp doing just 3 or 4 sets of something and making sure I get my workouts into 60 mins. How would you recommend I approach chest or another exercise? Intensity wise/weight etc?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If you have seen Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts where he does 4 working sets to failure for his whole chest workout, you will understand what Cal is saying.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

basically your so used to needing so many multiple sets to kill abody part your diluting your effort..

its all about being able to push yourself..

you cant just go grrr im gonna lift this its about taking time and building up poundages.

you have 100% of effort to give per workout.

its up to you how you spread it out.

i get the job done in 3 sets you take 18..

i`d be dead if i had to repeat another 3 sets..

i can put 50% of effort of workout into training legs..then evenly distribute the rest...

when i went into hozzy for my fusion i warmed up and did one deadlift..240kg.

i ached as much from that one deadlift as i did a workout.

i essentially trained for 3 years for that lift cos i didnt dare test my back..

all my ideas are lined up with minimal useages btw..

if ya stay on in the end poundages will build up..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I see what you're saying here mate. You obviously know what you're talking about. I just cant get my head around it lol. Sorry if sounding ignorant.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*SHOULDERS*

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

12KG X 15

16KG X 12

20KG X 10

22KG X 6

22KG X 6

*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*

8KG X 12

8KG X 10

8KG X 10

8KG X 10

*Dumbbell Front Raises*

12KG X 10

12KG X 10

12KG X 10

12KG X 10

*Underhand Curl Grip Shoulder Press*

10KG X 12

15KG X 10

20KG X 10

25KG X 8

30KG X 8

*Curl Grip Front Raises*

3 SETS OF 10 REPS

*Bent Over Dumbbell Raise*

3 SETS OF 10 REPS - 12KG

Felt a lot better training today, as in intensity wise. I broke out of the sticking to a certain number of sets and made sure I a got a good workout doing enough to make me feel the burn, so to speak. I enjoyed it much more today. More of a pump too. Good Stuff!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Trixsta, I've just read this whole thread, its a fkn shambles.

You've said you're not happy with how you look just now, yet you say you're "on a bulk" which we all know is another way of saying "I'm eating lots and getting fat" which will end up with you bigger but probably fatter.

You say you started a cut but weren't happy, yet the diet you've got fro PScarb is a pre contest diet which you will find a NIGHTMARE and you probably won't stick for more than 2 weeks. Most recreational trainers wouldn't either, there is no need to diet this hard unless you are competing.

You also seem uncertain on the drugs you plan to use, if you teld to hold water and can add fat easily why not opt for equipoise instead of deca? No chance of gyno and much less water retention too.

You can build muscle on low carbs, steroids enable your muscles to absorb more protein so with your gear and if training intensity encourages it you should be absorbing enough protein to grow and recover quicker. Yanny said you may not grow on such low carbs, that may well be true if you are lean and your body is using protein for energy which it will either be coming from your diet or muscles, right now you'll be burning fat for energy.

Why bulk then cut? Why not just eat a high protein diet and keeps cabs and fats moderate enough so as to allow you to burn fat for energy and have enough protein to let you grow?

Bulking and cutting is old news, you don't find the pro's doing that any more plus, what reason do you have to cut for? With no reason to cut the chances are you won't cut so you end up big, but fat.

I used to bulk and cut but eventually realised it was a waste of time and effort then started eating to suit my body type by keeping carbs lower and protein high. I would sit around 17st with visible (not clear) abs and very cut legs and arms through 5 protein drinks a day and 2 solid meals.

Get a game plan that is a long term one rather than jumping from one thing to the other, it will be the best thing you do.

Also, that's WAY too much for shoulders, have you heard the old addage "you can either train hard, or you can train long".


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Trixsta, I've just read this whole thread, its a fkn shambles.
> 
> You've said you're not happy with how you look just now, yet you say you're "on a bulk" which we all know is another way of saying "I'm eating lots and getting fat" which will end up with you bigger but probably fatter.
> 
> ...


It is a shambles, you're right there 100%, I do just go with the flow and I really don't have any structure. I did cut but wasn't happy, I felt small and weak. I guess I find it very difficult to be able to get my head around being able to cut and still grow lean muscle. Like I've said, I am massively uneducated. Yes, again you are right, I will be eating lots and getting bigger but also fatter. This is what I have come to accept, I have decided that I will be happy with a bigger look despite the fat gains, I can deal with that now. A few months back I was all over the place thinking about what to do and how to get back into the weightlifting after an 8 month stint away. I made my mind up, then changed it. I done this again and again. I wanted to see this "experiment" out on my body and see what happnes. Weight gains, muscle/fat. I would then have some experience behind me to further develop my understanding with how to proceed in my next steps of training. However, I am now intrigued about what you say here, "Why bulk then cut? Why not just eat a high protein diet and keeps cabs and fats moderate enough so as to allow you to burn fat for energy and have enough protein to let you grow?"

I like this, although it seems simple what you're saying, I didn't think of it like you have just said it. I'm also sure Cal said something very much the same but I didn't read it like you have just put it. It makes perfect sense. Could you give me some Macros to work on, I am only in my 4th day of this cycle so with some advice from your good self I can stop wasting my time on this "All out bulk" and still put on some decent size but without the fat right? Could I still achieve the same goals? Could I still get the "Big" Look I so crave lol. Because that really is all I train for, to look "BIG". Sorry if that makes me sound like a **** but thats how it is for me.

I'm 5ft 11. 24% bodyfat, last weighed in at 16stone.

Are we talking perhaps something similar to this: 60% Protein 30% Carbs 10% Fat for the

Thanks for your response. I need to hear what people have to say, its the only way I can learn.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Also, I know the training is way too much as many have said but I just don't feel like I have done enough with just a few sets even though these sets are my max weight sets. I don't feel like I have trained if I train in that way? How do you suggest I approach an exercise such as Shoulders wanting to increase my size?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I used to do loads of sets like 18 per body part, if you start to cut an exercise/reduce sets each week you'll soon start finding it just as hard to do 9sets as it was to do 18sets

Reduce rest periods between sets to around a min blast through your work out and you'll get the results your looking for!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Trix, would you like to come and train with me one night? We can go thru the whole thing in an hour or 2 and any questions you may have can be answered there and then in simple english.

I'll have you destroyed in the gym with less sets and you'll be in and out in half an hour.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Trix, would you like to come and train with me one night? We can go thru the whole thing in an hour or 2 and any questions you may have can be answered there and then in simple english.
> 
> I'll have you destroyed in the gym with less sets and you'll be in and out in half an hour.


It would be a pleasure to come train with you and gain some knowledge from yourself. Where are you based? I do not have a motor at the moment if you are far away but will be getting back on the road in September.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

How much you gunna charge me lol :becky:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm not gonna charge you a penny. I only offer to help people I want to help, I don't do it for money.

I'm in Swindon, it's about a 2 hour drive but could also meet you in Windsor?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I'm not gonna charge you a penny. I only offer to help people I want to help, I don't do it for money.
> 
> I'm in Swindon, it's about a 2 hour drive but could also meet you in Windsor?


If I had a car I would come as soon as you could fit me in but without a car I wouldn't like to make that journey on public transport. Could I still take you up on this offer when I manage to get myself back on the road, mid September?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its pleasing to have what ive said reiterated by someone so much more articulate than moi


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Todays workout consisted of biceps and triceps.

*Incline Dumbbell Curl*

8KG X 12

12KG X 10

14KG X 8

*Standing Dumbbell Curl*

12KG X 12

18KG X 10

20KG X 8

*Concentration Curls*

8KG X 12

12KG X 10

14KG X 8

*Overhead Cable Curl*

10KG X 12

15KG X FAILURE

*TRICEPS*

*Tricep Overhead Rope Extension*

10KG X 12

20KG X 10

30KG X 8

*Dumbbell Tricep Extension Overhead*

8KG X 12

10KG X 10

*Kickbacks*

12KG X 12

14KG X 10

Managed to minimize rest periods and get this lot done in 32 mins. Felt a real nice pump after this workout and enjoyed it a lot. Nice and quick but effective.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you not fancy doing some mass builders for tri`s dude?

dips or closegrip bench, theyre the beast version of those isolations..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Read Trix, and what an offer from EXTREME! nice to see that invite to train with him, for nothing aswell! It' s nice to be nice isnt it :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you not fancy doing some mass builders for tri`s dude?
> 
> dips or closegrip bench, theyre the beast version of those isolations..


Funny you should say that, next session I plan to bring in the close grip bench  . Def worth doing then for mass?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol yes the exercise works all 3 heads rather than just 2..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol yes the exercise works all 3 heads rather than just 2..


Nice one mate, I shall introduce this next session.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey dude, you should try close grip bench, dips then skull crushers that'll beast your tri's good and proper!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jonnymc said:


> Good Read Trix, and what an offer from EXTREME! nice to see that invite to train with him, for nothing aswell! It' s nice to be nice isnt it :becky:


Cheers, and It is indeed


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Hey dude, you should try close grip bench, dips then skull crushers that'll beast your tri's good and proper!


Nice one mate, I plan to introduce the close grip bench next week and will also work with my dips again. I used to do them all of the time so should have no problem incorporating them back in. I don't like EZ Bar skullcrushers but do something similar with a dumbbell.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

"I used to bulk and cut but eventually realised it was a waste of time and effort then started eating to suit my body type by keeping carbs lower and protein high. I would sit around 17st with visible (not clear) abs and very cut legs and arms through 5 protein drinks a day and 2 solid meals"

2 solid meals and 5 shakes gives us all hope who cannot get 6 solid meals down:clap2:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I only ended up eating like that thru having college/uni during the day, rushing to work at Extreme after that, having at least 3 nights door work and still having to train 4 times a week whilst trying to continue a relationship.

It worked for me, saved me enough time cooking and on food prep to allow me to carry out everything else I needed to do and also it suited my finances. Protein powder is cheaper than steak or chicken.

Trixsta, my offer stays open, if you can't make it until September than that's fine, I'll still be here hopefully!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Trixsta, my offer stays open, if you can't make it until September than that's fine, I'll still be here hopefully!


Nice one mate, I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, the missus has finally given birth! 15 Days overdue in the end. I have included a picture in this post of the new arrival to our little family, little Phoebe.

As to be expected training went wild for a few days but getting back into a routine again now.

Coming up to the third week of my course of Tri Test, Deca and D-Bol. Using pro chem products, very pleased with them. Strength and muscle gains have increased, so have a few spots here and their but nothing major as of yet. People are already commenting about my size which is always a good thing, feeling pumped most days for longer than usual. So far so good, I'm very pleased with my progress. Weighed myself the other day before all the giving birth business kicked in and a picture of the slip is also included, back up to 16 Stone 12lbs.

The following workouts come from the past week:

*LEGS*

*Squats*

60KG X 10

80KG X 8

90KG X 6

90KG X 6

90KG X 6

*Seated Leg Press*

100KG X 15

200KG X 12

220KG X 10

240KG X 8

*Leg Extension*

20KG X 15

30KG X 12

40KG X 10

50KG X 80

20KG X FAILURE

*Standing Calve Raises - Smith Machine - Box*

40KG X 15

50KG X 10

50KG X 8

40KG X 8

20KG X FAILURE

*BACK*

*Deadlifts*

40KG X 15

80KG X 10

100KG X 8

100KG X 6

100KG X 4

*T Bar Rows*

15KG X 15

20KG X 12

30KG X 10

35KG X 8

*Seated Cable Rows*

45KG X 15

100KG X 12

100KG X 12

105KG X 10

110KG X 10

*Smith Machine Shrugs*

20KG X 15

60KG X 12

90KG X 8

90KG X 8 -

60KG X 8 - 3 Second Pause

60KG X Failure

*CHEST*

*Barbell Bench Press - Flat (First time back on Barbell for a very long time, switching from dumbbells for variation)*

Warm Up - 20KG X 15

40KG X 12

60KG X 6

50KG X 8

50KG X 8

20KG X 8

*Felt a tad disappointed and weak back on the barbell bench press, perhaps this is due to such a long time away from it?*

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

22KG X 8

24KG X 6

26KG X 4

20KG X 10

*Incline Dumbbell Flys*

14KG X 10

14KG X 10

16KG X 8

16KG X 6

*Cable Crossovers*

20KG X 15

30KG X 8

25KG X 10

20KG X 8


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations mate. Er Thats not the babys weight below.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats mate, great news.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats to you and your mrs mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Trixsta, I've just read this whole thread, its a fkn shambles.You've said you're not happy with how you look just now, yet you say you're "on a bulk" which we all know is another way of saying "I'm eating lots and getting fat" which will end up with you bigger but probably fatter.You say you started a cut but weren't happy, yet the diet you've got fro PScarb is a pre contest diet which you will find a NIGHTMARE and you probably won't stick for more than 2 weeks. Most recreational trainers wouldn't either, there is no need to diet this hard unless you are competing.You also seem uncertain on the drugs you plan to use, if you teld to hold water and can add fat easily why not opt for equipoise instead of deca? No chance of gyno and much less water retention too.You can build muscle on low carbs, steroids enable your muscles to absorb more protein so with your gear and if training intensity encourages it you should be absorbing enough protein to grow and recover quicker. Yanny said you may not grow on such low carbs, that may well be true if you are lean and your body is using protein for energy which it will either be coming from your diet or muscles, right now you'll be burning fat for energy.Why bulk then cut? Why not just eat a high protein diet and keeps cabs and fats moderate enough so as to allow you to burn fat for energy and have enough protein to let you grow?Bulking and cutting is old news, you don't find the pro's doing that any more plus, what reason do you have to cut for? With no reason to cut the chances are you won't cut so you end up big, but fat.I used to bulk and cut but eventually realised it was a waste of time and effort then started eating to suit my body type by keeping carbs lower and protein high. I would sit around 17st with visible (not clear) abs and very cut legs and arms through 5 protein drinks a day and 2 solid meals.Get a game plan that is a long term one rather than jumping from one thing to the other, it will be the best thing you do.Also, that's WAY too much for shoulders, have you heard the old addage "you can either train hard, or you can train long".


Great advice there dude. I must admit I bulk and cut and it does all seem a bit pointless. I'm going to follow some of this advice i think.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jord, me too pal. That constant yo-yo'ing is a pain in the arse! You're never happy with the added bf and then when cut you feel too slim! I've just changed my diet up to reflect this and tweaked my routine just slightly - let's hope the results follow eh?!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Chris sanchez said:


> Congratulations mate. Er Thats not the babys weight below.


Nice one Chris


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheers Dorsey and Allen.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hit the shoulders today, I understand and appreciate the advice given to me about doing too much sometimes but I feel that if I am acheiving results and it works for me than I should keep doing what I'm doing. Why change something when it works so well already? My thought for now anyway.

DUMBBELL SHOULDER PRESS

12KG X 15

22KG X 10

24KG X 8

24KG X 6

DUMBBELL SIDE LATERAL RAISE

8KG X 12

12KG X 8

8KG X 10

12KG X 8

DUMBBELL FRONT RAISES

12KG X 10

12KG X 10

12KG X 10

UNDERHAND CURL GRIP SHOULDER PRESS - EZ BAR

20KG X 15

30KG X 12

35KG X 8

CURL GRIP FRONT RAISES

10KG X 10

15KG X 8

15KG X 8

REAR DELTS - OVERHEAD CABLES

10KG X 12

15KG X 10

15KG X 8

15KG X 8

I wasn't really in no mood to train today but I walked the 25 minute walk and once I was there I guess I just got in the moment. It's so hard to get motivated sometimes but when you're there you're somehow ready to go and in the zone. Good workout!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Biceps & triceps*

*standing dumbbell curls*

18kg x 12

20kg x 10

22kg x 8

24kg x 6

*incline dumbbell curls*

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

14kg x 8

14kg x 6

*concentration curls*

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

16kg x 8

16kg x 6

*rolling dumbbell extension*

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

16kg x 8

18kg x 6

*overhead dumbbell extension*

12kg x 12

12kg x 8

12kg x 6

*close grip bench*

olympic bar x 15

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

*tricep kickbacks*

14kg x 12

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

Got a real nice pump today, a massive pump! Good hard session. Also, 3rd lot of jabs tonight. So far so good.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*LEGS*

*SMITH MACHINE SQUATS*

80KG X 12

100KG X 8

100KG X 6

100KG X 6

*SEATED LEG PRESS*

200KG X 12

240KG X 10

260KG X 8

270KG X 8

*LEG EXTENSION*

30KG X 12

50KG X 10

60KG X 8

70KG X 6

20KG X BURNOUT TO FAILURE

AS ABOVE

*SMITH MACHINE STANDING CALF RAISES ON BOX*

40KG X 12 - 3 Second pause at top of stretch

50KG X 10 - 3 Second pause at top of stretch

55KG X 8 - 3 Second pause at top of stretch

30KG X BURNOUT TO FAILURE

Well, I have continued to follow what I have been doing so far which is to increase weight week on week. I feel this will come to a halt soon but so far so good!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude don't you prefer free weight squats? Better for ROM and all over body work. I apologise if you have answered this back your journal but my blackberry is s**t for viewing these. Hate this damn phone!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jord, do the top ten 'Latest Posts' come up on your Blackberry?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Dude don't you prefer free weight squats? Better for ROM and all over body work. I apologise if you have answered this back your journal but my blackberry is s**t for viewing these. Hate this damn phone!


I much prefer doing squats with an olympic bar as opposed to the smith machine but this gym I'm at doesn't allow for that to happen. They got the bars but no where for me to put the bar after repping out some squats, how would I get rid of the bar from my shoulders without throwing it if their is no where to rack the bar. this also leave the problem of getting the bar onto my shoulders in the first place lol. Does that make sense? Its a small gym and there really isn't a lot there at all but I make do. The biggest dumbbells are 30KGS


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Weigh in time today, Im very pleased my body fat has dropped even though I have put on weight, good stuff!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Update on progress, heres a picture. thank god for shadows eh  lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Noticeable gains there mate. Where are you with things now then, you still doing this 12 week bulk?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Noticeable gains there mate. Where are you with things now then, you still doing this 12 week bulk?


Cheers Pal, Been on the bulk & juice for 3 weeks and 3 days. So far so good!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was Back

*DEADLIFTS*

100KG X 10

120KG X 8

130KG X 6

130KG X 4

*SINGLE ARM T-BAR ROWS*

20KG X 12

30KG X 10

40KG X 8

*SEATED CABLE ROWS*

100KG X 12

110KG X 10

120KG X 10

*SMITH MACHINE SHRUGS*

60KG X 12

80KG X 10

100KG X 8

100KG X 6

60KG X BURN OUT TO FAILURE

AS ABOVE

I feel I need to introduce something to help develop lats as what I'm doing doesn't really do a lot for lats right? I am no good whatsoever at pull ups, by far my BIGGEST weakness, I could probably do two? LOL Does anyone have any suggestions for something to replace pull ups or a technique that can be done to bring my lats out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> One arm db row, barbell row overhand or reverse grip, pull ups  just do the two... Next week 3, etc. Look up on the way up that helps massively. Db pullovers....


Nice one pal


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*CHEST*

*INCLINE DUMBBELL PRESS*

22KG X 12

24KG X 10

26KG X 8

28KG X 6

28KG X 6

*DUMBBELL PRESS - FLAT*

22KG X 12

24KG X 10

26KG X 8

26KG X 8

28KG X 6

*INCLINE DUMBBELL FLYS*

14KG X 12

16KG X 10

16KG X 8

16KG X 8

Nice session today, stronger each week, probably could of lifted more weight today on dumbbells, 30KG. I thought I would leave it til next week though. Feeling stronger in every workout now. Really pleased with training etc. Good stuff!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterdays Workout

*SHOULDERS*

*DUMBBELL SHOULDER PRESS*

22KG X 12

24KG X 10

26KG X 6

26KG X 5

26KG X 5

*DUMBBELL SIDE LATERAL RAISE*

12KG X 12

12KG X 10

12KG X 10

*DUMBBELL FRONT RAISE*

12KG X 10

14KG X 10

16KG X 8

16KG X 8

*BENT OVER DUMBBELL RAISE - REAR DELTS*

12KG X 10

14KG X 8

14KG X 8


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was biceps and triceps. I really enjoyed training today, feeling real strong at the moment on the gear, very happy with the visual side of things too and no negative sides as of yet. Got a massive pump today. Made for a good picture or two lol 

*BICEPS*

*STANDING DUMBBELL CURLS*

20KG X 12

22KG X 10

24KG X 8

26KG X 6

26KG X 6

*INCLINE DUMBBELL CURLS*

12KG X 12

14KG X 10

14KG X 10

14KG X 10

*CONCENTRATION CURLS*

12KG X 12

14KG X 10

16KG X 8

16KG X 8

*OVERHEAD CABLE CURLS*

This exercise was a drop set performed to failure, just for that extra burn on the biceps, non stop all the way through. Worked a treat!

15KG X FAILURE

10KG X FAILURE

5KG X FAILURE

*TRICEPS*

*OVERHEAD ROPE EXTENSION*

20KG X 15

30KG X 12

40KG X 10

50KG X 8

*CLOSE GRIP BENCH*

50KG X 15

70KG X 10

80KG X 6

70KG X 6

*OVERHEAD DUMBBELL EXTENSION*

12KG X 10

12KG X 8

12KG X 8


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Two days rest completed and needed however, today I felt weak back inside the gym. I think this is because I usually train in the mornings and thats the time I feel most motivated. The missus went out today so I had the kids till 4 and hit the gym at 4.30. It was legs today, I felt a violent pain in my left trap doing squats on the smith machine, I managed to work through it without causing any further pain. Is this due to poor form, placement of bar on traps? I cannot do squats without using the smith machine as the gym is small and doesn't have a rack for doing free squats which is a shame so I'm forced to use the smith machine. Anyway, here is my legs workout.

*SMITH MACHINE SQUATS* - Weight is for just the plates as do not think you can count the smith bar?

80KG X 12

100KG X 8

105KG X 6

110KG X 6

80KG X 6

80KG X 6

*SEATED LEG PRESS*

200KG X 12

240KG X 10

260KG X 8

280KG X 8

180KG X FAILURE

*LEG EXTENSION*

30KG X 12

50KG X 10

70KG X 8

75KG X 6

20KG X FAILURE

20KG X FAILURE

*SMITH MACHINE STANDING CALVE RAISES - BOX*

40KG X 12

50KG X 10

55KG X 8

55KG X 8

30KG X FAILURE

30KG X FAILURE


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Also, had proper pain in lower back while squatting, hate squatting with a smith machine!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

find an alternative dude..

i`d even go with simple deads instead and do em 2x a week if neccessary..

there are other option but yopu have to get inventive lol..

most obvious thought is to go to a better equipped gym..

doesnt sound like you`ll last the cycle injury free if not and trust me, you dont want my last 3 training years...

ahem lol of course it might not have been the time of day but that you needed another day off ahem cough cough lol :wink:

looking well in pics matey altho i cant work out how youve lost your tum on a bulk, but you have...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> find an alternative dude..
> 
> i`d even go with simple deads instead and do em 2x a week if neccessary..
> 
> ...


Unfortunately due to my location "out in the sticks" so to speak that really is the only gym available to me. I like the idea of deads twice a week, would doing this along with the seated leg press and leg extenision be enough work for my quads etc? So, drop the smith machine squats for deads and also do my normal deads on back day?

Another day off and in my mind I feel like I'm wasting away hahaa, must be my mentality now but also perhaps you could be right.

With regards to the tum I feel more cut, even on this bulk, dunno whether the long walk to the gym and back is helping me out here. Its about half and hour quick pace there and obviously the same on the way back, the walk actually does me in lol I have to have a breather before I can start my workout. Also, you're looking good in your pics mate. Need those abs lol, I'm not doing any ab work at the moment, do you think I should include some ab work ready for when I start my cutting regime. Stupid question perhaps.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterdays workout was back which was as follows:

*DEADLIFTS*

100KG X 12

130KG X 6

140KG X 6

140KG X 4

100KG X 8

*T-BAR ROWS*

40KG X 12

60KG X 10

80KG X 8

80KG X 6

40KG X FAILURE

40KG UNDERHAND GRIP X FAILURE

40KG PALMS FACING GRIP X FAILURE

*BENT OVER ROWS*

30KG X 10

40KG X 8

AS ABOVE

AS ABOVE

*SMITH MACHINE SHRUGS*

60KG X 12

80KG X 10

100KG X 8

100KG X 6

60KG X FAILURE

AS ABOVE

Shrugs are done with a pause at the top for 3-5 seconds dependant on weight and grip strength. Alternated with a fast rep pace for the failure sets.

Todays was chest.

*INCLINE DUMBBELL PRESS*

24KG X 12

26KG X 10

30KG X 8

33KG X 5

AS ABOVE

AS ABOVE

*DUMBBELL PRESS - FLAT*

24KG X 12

26KG X 10

30KG X 8

33KG X 5

AS ABOVE

AS ABOVE

*INCLINE DUMBBELL FLYS*

14KG X 12

16KG X 10

16KG X 10

16KG X 10

*CABLE CROSSOVERS*

20KG X 10

20KG X 10

20KG X 10

Overall, still feeling strong but sluggish. Living off caffeine tablets, probably doesnt help with the new baby as shes a screamer :/

Need to be more strict on my calories too, aiming for 4000 but only managing 3,500 at best, not good! Gotta take things more seriously, especially on this gear.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

even tho you dotn want to hear it..

think about where i`m coming from...

even if its the gear, youre tired, so adjust your training frequency or volume to suit.

if after a week your less tired resume what you were up to..

rest and recovery is still a factor on cycle :wink:

you`ve a long way to go this cycle still and thats a long time to have to man up and find the energy to train..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I dont like to admit it lol but you are right Cal, I can't keep on like this, it's draining me! Could you possibly recommened a re-shape of my current training which is simply. Thursday - Legs - Friday - Back - Saturday - Chest - Sunday - Shoulders - Monday - Biceps & Triceps

Two Muscles per workout? Shortening days from 5 to three?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Agree with Cal.

Biggest mistake people make is overtraining and undereating.

I train 4 times a week and I have been on hormones for over a year non stop blasting and cruising.

I train everything once a week and say for chest, I would start with 2 warm up sets for incline press then 2 working sets. After that I will do 2 working sets for decline press(no warm ups) followed by 2 working sets of flat dumbell flyes. That's 8 sets in total, 2 warm ups and 6 working sets. Thats it and my chest ALWAYS feels sore for at least 3 days afterwards. The key is to stimulate the muscle with as few sets as possible, in as short a time as possible. You grow outside the gym, not inside. I can see from your workouts that you are doing 19 sets for chest. It's going to burn you out eventually.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotta agree with cal and yanny far to many sets for everything...i know you like training 5days so you dont need to hit that many sets it's counter productive specially when your beastin yourself like that....i found by only training 3 days a week my over all strength in bench and deads went up!...you'll find it weird coming from 5to 3days probably hate it and go back to 5 been ther done that!..what I did was drop to 4 days training with a day off in the middle 2days on 1day off 2days on 2 days off, train 4days for 4-6 wks then drop to 3. I couldn't imagine even contemplating 5 days training now....it would kill me!!..lol you'll notice some of your aches and niggles will disappear aswell!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

brockys making me think of some things..

i admit ive languished behind my 2x a week routine for ever..

as i wnet from 5x a week training to 4 to 3 then ultimately to 2, every time i dropped a day i couldnt imagine increasing frequency..just couldnt see how i could be ready to train that soon again..

of course as ever not going balls out into an idea.. is the key..

its only since ive done my 3 weeks of mad training that ive realised i more than capable of acclimatising myslef to 3x aweek .

true at the mo im not training legs like a god like i usually am, but i`m using this as my err entry point into slightly more frequency..

its a pain getting workouts in at times and doing a few sets with clients is allowing me to focus on 15 rep sets for most things..

volume must drop to cater for frequency and heavy poundages(altho relative to the trainee) need more rest days to cater for them.

basically the more sets you do IMO the less sets you should take to failure.

if you`d seen the 5x aweek WABBA routines i saw in me fitness instructors exam you`d realise that was the only way to complete the routine..

it had 5 chest exercises init FFS lol (all for 3 sets each)

anyhoo trix hope that helps justify the drop a bit more..

you may find your energy levels pick up, but of course thats when you`ll be tempted back to 5x :wink:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Agree with Cal.
> 
> Biggest mistake people make is overtraining and undereating.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this insight Yanny, I needed to hear something like this in the detail you have described so that I know what I can put into place. For the working sets am I right in thinking to go all out with the heaviest weights possible, also, for the two working sets do you increase the weight from set 1 to set 2 or keep it the same? Does that make sense what I've asked lol.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> brockys making me think of some things..
> 
> i admit ive languished behind my 2x a week routine for ever..
> 
> ...


It does mate and I appreciate your response here, I'm going to take the leap and switch things up. Time for a change!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, working sets are to complete failure.

If I can keep in the 8-12 rep range, then I will stick with same weight, or otherwise I will drop down slightly.

If you are doing a minimum of 8 reps and your form is excellent, then it will be hard to injure yourself even without any warm up sets.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cool bud..

i`m only ever trying to help, not pick holes...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What is the best split in your opinions then? Seems to be differing views on this, as I'm on 2x a week split at the moment


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so, I have decided to switch my training days up due to feeling sluggish whilst on the juice. Going to hit a large muscle and smaller muscle on the same day, something like, shoulders and biceps, chest and triceps, legs on their own, back on its own. This will be switched from training one muscle per workout. This cuts my training down to 4 days a week instead of 5 days which I was doing until today. I have also cut out the D-Bol now and am just continuing with the Tri-Test and Decca.

Today was shoulders and biceps - I have decided to follow Yannys advice of doing 2 warm up sets (only for the first exercise involving the muscle) and then 2 working sets to failure with as heavy weight as possible. The idea being to stimulate the muscles with as few sets as possible. This allows me to cut down my dramatic number of sets therefore also leaving me with more energy for the day instead of running out of air midday lol.

Today was a good session, considering I done much less than what I am used to doing I felt a good pump, felt like I did enough.

*SEATED DUMBBELL SHOULDER PRESS* - 2 X WU - 20K / 2 WORKING SETS - 24K / 26K - (*Strength increased again*)

*SEATED DUMBBELL LATERAL RAISE* - 2 WU - 8KG / 2 WORKING SETS 12K

*CABLE LATS* - 2 WORKING SETS - 15K

*PLATE RAISES* - 2 WORKING SETS - 15K - 20K

*HIGH CABLE CURLS* - 2 WU SETS - 15K / 2 WORKING SETS 25K

*STRAIGHT BAR CABLE CURLS* - 2 WORKING SETS - 40K - 50K

*CONCENTRATION CURLS ON CABLE ROW MACHINE* - 2 WORKING SETS - 20K

So, my good friends, would you say I'm hitting the muscles enough for someone on the gear to successfully grow as much as possible with the right diet, macro nutrient breakdown etc.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*LEGS*

*smith machine squats* havent factored in smith bar weight as im not sure what it weighs as most are different

2 wu sets - 80k x 12/10

2 working sets - 110k

1 set all out at 90k

*seated leg press*

2 wu sets - 180k x 12

2 working sets - 260k

*leg extension*

2 wu sets - 30k x 15

2 working sets - 75k/65k

1 set all out 30k

*standing calf raises - smith machine - box*

2 wu sets - 40k x 12

2 working sets - 70k

1 set all out 20k


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was back and I was feeling quite optimistic, first things first, deadlifts! Not today though lol, couple of men were using ALL of the plates I needed, couple of 20K'S AND 15'S (SMALLISH GYM) so after waiting five mins and they still had the stuff I needed I bit my lip and had to leave deads until last. Not a good thing at all! It came to deads, after the first warm up set, my lower back got that dull ache, (I only get this rarely) The pain is hard to explain, not even sure if it is pain, just feels awkward, not nice. I carried on and done another WU set with increased weight and that was my lot, my back was haven't it today so reluctantly I took a deep breath (Tried not to have a full blown roid rage lol) shook my head, told myself I was a pussy and showered. Job done. I guess we all get bad days at the gym though. Here was todays sh!t workout.

*T-Bar Rows* - 2 WU Sets - 40k x 15 // 2 WORKING SETS - 80K // 1 ALL OUT 40KG SET BURN OUT

*SEATED CABLE ROW* 2 WU SETS - 100K X 15 // 2 WORKING SETS 130K

*DEADLIFTS* 2 WU SETS - 100K/120K

Yeah I know, pathetic workout! A new day tomorrow and all that!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was chest and triceps, I went in with an image in my head on lifting 40KG dumbbells for incline and flat chest, knowmatter how many reps, I would of done it, up from 33KG. The dumbbells only go up to 33KG so I went about making up my own with the small bars and some weights but could only manage putting one 40KG dumbbell together as there were no other weights to load up onto the other bar. Gutted! As from now I will have to switch to barbell for chest if I want to carry on increasing my strength.

Also, on incline dumbbell press lifting 33KG's the bloody bench collapsed on me! Luckily I was outstretched which meant when the collapse happened I let the dumbbells fall to the sides instead of on top of me, I was at the end of the reps too so was at my weakest point! I let the manager of the gym know and he said he would sort it out. Definitely scared the s**t out of me let alone embarrassed me!

Heres the workout:

*Incline Dumbbell Press*

2 WU SETS - 20K X 15 - 12

2 WORKING SETS - 33K (WAS DOING SETS OF 12 (DEF KNOW I COULD OF SMASHED THE 40'S TODAY! FELT STRONG AND RARING TO GO)

1 SET ALL OUT BURN OUT 24K

*FLAT DUMBBELL PRESS*

2 WU SETS - 24K X 12

2 WORKING SETS - 33KG

1 SET ALL OUT BURN OUT 24K

*INCLINE FLYS*

14KG X 15 - 16K X 12 - 16KG X 12 - 16KG X 12

*CABLE CROSSOVERS*

15K X 12 - 20K X 10 - 20K X 10 - 20K X 10

TRICEP PUSHDOWN - STRAIGHT BAR

40K X 15

AS ABOVE - REVERSE GRIP -

ABOVE IS 1 SET, SO, 3 SETS OF THE ABOVE

OVERHEAD TRICEP ROPE PUSH

2 WORKING SETS X 50K


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Just had some time off due to a hectic lifestyle this last week. Today was Shoulders & Biceps and I felt pretty strong, got a new PB for dumbbell shoulder press.

*SEATED DUMBBELL SHOULDER PRESS* - WU SET 22K X 12 / WU SET 28K X 10 / 2 WORKING SETS 30K (NEW PB)

*SEATED DUMBBELL LATERAL RAISE* - 2 WU SETS 8KG / 2 WORKING SETS 12KG

*PLATE RAISES* - 2 WORKING SETS 20K

*STANDING DUMBBELL BICEP CURLS* - 2 WU SETS 20K / 2 WORKING SETS 26K

*INCLINE DUMBBELL CURLS* - 1 WU SET 12K / 2 WORKING SETS 14K

*CONCENTRATION CURLS* - 2 WORKING SETS 14K

*STRAIGHT BAR CABLE CURLS* - CONTINUOUS DROP SET TO FAILURE - 20K - 15K - 10K (Just for that extra pump)

Good session today, felt a massive pump in both shoulders and biceps. Over half way through my course now and I am very impressed with the strength increases.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Amazing what you can do with a bit of extra rest eh Trix? ;-)


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Amazing what you can do with a bit of extra rest eh Trix? ;-)


Haha, I didn't wanna try it but having been forced to rest longer than I usually would obviously has proved to me the massive benefits of resting that bit extra and really not having to train all out 5 days back to back. We live and learn


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How are you finding the pro chem tri test mate? I'm a walking hard on in my second week of pro chem test e haha


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> How are you finding the pro chem tri test mate? I'm a walking hard on in my second week of pro chem test e haha


Finding excellent results in strength and size and yes, my sex drive has gone through the roof!! I've gone from sex one or twice a week to 6 days a week, seriously! lool and in between that I'm getting blow jobs here and there on demand, the missus is good like that haha! Def not a bad word to say about Pro Chem products! I have my 7th jab due today.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Wait for PCT and then see how you feel


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Wait for PCT and then see how you feel


Certainly not looking forward to that part, thanks for putting a downer on things hahahahaa,


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, haven't touched barbell bench since this current bout of training but after reaching maximum dumbbells my gyms provides I had to switch things up a bit for flat chest press. Todays workout is as follows, CHEST AND TRICEPS.

*BB BENCH PRESS*: 2 WU SETS 60KG X 12 - 2 WORKING SETS 90K - 1 BURN OUT SET 60KG

*INCLINE DB PRESS*: 2 WORKING SETS 33KG / 1 BURNOUT SET 22KG

*INCLINE DB FLYS*: 1 WU SET 14KG X 12 / 2 WORKING SETS 18KG

*CABLE CROSSOVERS*: 2 WORKING SETS 20K

*CLOSE GRIP BENCH*: WU SET 40K X 12 / 2 WORKING SETS 50K

*OVERHEAD DB TRICEP EXTENSION*: 3 WORKING SETS 12K

*TRICEP KICKBACKS*: WU SET 12K X 12 / 2 WS 14KG


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> Finding excellent results in strength and size and yes, my sex drive has gone through the roof!! I've gone from sex one or twice a week to 6 days a week, seriously! lool and in between that I'm getting blow jobs here and there on demand, the missus is good like that haha! Def not a bad word to say about Pro Chem products! I have my 7th jab due today.


 I'm only on my 3rd jab now but my sex drive has done the same I'm loving it! Not feeling major strength gains yet but hopefully this week!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Wait until you try a bit of tren, you'll wanna f**k anything that moves, lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Wait until you try a bit of tren, you'll wanna f**k anything that moves, lol


i find tren kills my sex drive but makes me wanna kill anything that moves lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*back*

*deads *- 2 wu sets - 100k / 2 working sets 140k / 80k failure

*bent over db row* - 3 working sets 40k

*t-bar rows* - 2 wu sets 20k each side - 2 working sets 40k

*shrugs* - 40k x 15 - 60k x 12 - 80k x 10 - 110k x 10 - 60k x 20

intense workout today, had to take deep breaths and try to control breathing after deads, destroyed me. All good though


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

trix try some options that dont hammer your lower back with every exercise on deads day bud..

ie chins out no stress on your lower back and i know youve been having a few twinges..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> trix try some options that dont hammer your lower back with every exercise on deads day bud..
> 
> ie chins out no stress on your lower back and i know youve been having a few twinges..


I can't do chins :/ LOL I used to be able to do around 6 or 7 now I can't manage one and a half, I'm ashamed  lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Chins are pull ups right? lol one hand either side of grips and lift body up lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye that's right mate and I'm ****in s**t at them haha


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

8th Jab today of Tri Test and Decca. Todays was legs. Workout was as follows:

*SMITH MACHINE SQUATS*: 2 WU SETS 80KG X 12 - 2 WORKING SETS 110KG - 1 SET ALL OUT TO THE GROUND FAILURE 60KG

*SEATED LEG PRESS*: 2 WU SETS 180 X 12 - 2 WORKING SETS 280K

*LEG EXTENSION*: 2 WU SETS 30K X 15 - 2 WORKING SETS 65K - 1 ALL OUT BURN OUT 30K

*STANDING CALVE RAISES ON BOX*: WU SET 40K 2 WORKING SETS 70K - 1 ALL OUT BURN OUT 30K


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

The Trixsta said:


> Chins are pull ups right? lol one hand either side of grips and lift body up lol


 join the club i cant do chins anymore either ....i been doing bent rows this year and has helped my back thickness .. i used to love deads but my kness suffer now


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> join the club i cant do chins anymore either ....i been doing bent rows this year and has helped my back thickness .. i used to love deads but my kness suffer now


Glad to see I'm not the only one, I bet you were dead lifting a lot Dr Manhattan. You're massive! Do you DB Row or Barbell?

I feel like I'm too weak on deads and that I should be lifting a lot more, hopefully in time the weights can be increased and strength improved.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

my best was 292.5kg but would get no where near that now .. i been doin barbell rows this year and my back (which is a poor bodypart) has improved .... i only go up to 140kg on rows but hit the reps and drop sets


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was gonna have a dig at you Trix over the chins but decided against it all of a sudden.:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know its not the same but i was 75kg when i did my 255kg partial :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i kinda look at it another way, i can hold over 3x my bodyweight.. sounds better...

and i am barely human lol

just messin...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Was gonna have a dig at you Trix over the chins but decided against it all of a sudden.:becky:


I thought so, after Dr Manhattan replied to my post  Wow, 200k, I struggle to rep out 8 on my 140 for deads, 200k seems like sooo much more. I'm gunna keep upping weights tho as I have been. Lets see how far I get


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> Just keep adding weight to the bar for deads, you weight like 16/17 stone dont you? You should work towards repping 200kg as this is twice your body weight....
> 
> 2 x bodyweight = good
> 
> ...


Is this really what I should be dead lifting then? Like realistically deading 2x my bodyweight?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the general ratio is 3/4/5 bench/squats/deads with bodyweight ratio 1.5/2/2.5

I do think that bodyweight ratio is fairly high though, 1.25/1.65/2.1 maybe a bit more realistic perhaps or even 1/1.35/1.65


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trix I deadlift 140kg for 8 rep i'm 11stone aiming for 200kg before xmas 1RM obviously.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

god those figures are scary, i did 137.5kg last night for 6 reps, bit of a way to go yet


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

stay off the gear m8, its not worth it............


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Care to elaborate on that legion?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Trix I deadlift 140kg for 8 rep i'm 11stone aiming for 200kg before xmas 1RM obviously.


Now I feel really weak considering I'm almost 18 stone lol how the hell does that work out? Could it be I've only been doing deadlifts for 8 weeks? I never really done them before, only started hitting them on this course I'm currently on of Tri Test and Decca and because Cal rates them soo much and lots of others, promoting growth more than other exercises etc. Hopefully I can keep upping the weight.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

LEGION said:


> stay off the gear m8, its not worth it............


Yes, please elaborate :/


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> Thing is trix, you really have to take into account your actual muscle mass to give yourself a more accurate target... Once you cut down I bet 2xBW is much more of an achievable figure


Ahh I see, now that is very true, 18 stone with 25% bodyfat, so, minus the bf leaves the lean mass, and this is what I should be quite capable of deading? Good stuff. Not long left on this course, quite looking forward to a cut now, I'm happy I took this route of bulking first. Makes it easier for me to proceed onto the cut despite everyone telling me to cut first lol, still happy I done this way round. Felt I needed to so I did ha, all good


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been doing them for about a year man with a 4 month break after wee man was born i'm back to what I was lifting pre baby who knows what I'd be deading if I hadn't taken time off!

You'll find think progress quite quickly with deads tho


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Trix does your mrs know about your cycle is she cool with it? My mrs doesn't know but she's wondering why I'm constantly trying to have a go on her at the moment haha.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Trix does your mrs know about your cycle is she cool with it? My mrs doesn't know but she's wondering why I'm constantly trying to have a go on her at the moment haha.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Trix does your mrs know about your cycle is she cool with it? My mrs doesn't know but she's wondering why I'm constantly trying to have a go on her at the moment haha.


Yeah we know everything about each other (just not the other woman I'm f*cking) lol

Na, she's all good with it all, she could easily be described as a nymphomaniac so all the extra f*cking she is getting suits her down to the ground! Usually it takes a bit for me to get in the mood what with life etc lol but now she knows I'm up for it pretty much whenever so she's happy as larry and all of that.

Whats the story with your missus then? Don't you feel you can approach her and tell her the truth? Surely it wouldn't really matter would it? What could possibly be the worst thing you would get by telling her? Or do you just like that bit of secrecy lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's class mate. My mrs would almostly certainly say she's finishing with me. She doesn't understand steroids and thinks that if I take them ill turn into a monster and beat her and the baby up if they piss me off lol. Which simply isn't the case. She also says it will **** up my natural sperm productioon therefore not being able to give her another kid lol.

On the bright side she says once I've given her another kid she won't mind, but we shall see lol. I try explaining it to her but she just won't have it.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, Today was shoulders & Biceps. Good strong workout.

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 1 WU SET 22K X 12 - 3 WORKING SETS 30K - 1 BURN OUT SET 20K

Seated DB Lateral Raise - WU SET 8K X 12 - 3 WORKING SETS 12K

Plate Raises - 3 WORKING SETS 20K

Standing DB Curls - WU SET 20K X 12 - 3 WORKING SETS - 24K - 26K -26K

Incline DB Curls - 3 WORKING SETS 16K

Concentration Curls - WU SET 14K X 12 - 2 WORKING SETS 16K

Nice session today, nice pump, nice pain.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was chest and triceps, felt good to get down the gym with this cold I've got, helped sweat it out for a bit.

*Barbell Bench Press* - WU SET 60K X 15 - 3 WORKING SETS - 90K - 95K - 95K

*Incline DB Press* - 3 WORKING SETS 33KG

*Incline DB Flys* - 3 WORKING SETS 18K

*Cable Crossovers* - 3 WORKING SETS 20K

*Tricep Pushdowns Straight Bar* - WU SET 40K X 12 - 2 WORKING SETS 60K

*As Above - Reverse Grip*

*Tricep Kickbacks* - 3 Working Sets 14K

Nice workout today, felt a real nice pump.

Sort of getting the feeling of I've had enough now on this gear, looking forward to loosing this body fat and getting a more lean appearance, we shall see what happens. Two weeks left of the gear. Impressed with the strength and weight gains though. All good


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How long you been on mate and how much have you gained ?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> How long you been on mate and how much have you gained ?


8 Weeks on Tuesday mate and start weight was 16st 2 Im Now weighing just shy of 18. Bf has gone from 24.2% to 25%. Strength has gone through roof in all areas so cant really give specifics their but its all in this journal, all comparable.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's some impressive gains. Nearly two stone!! You doing 10 weeks all together then mate ? What's your plans for the cut? Are you going to be using anything to help you.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I bet you're looking forward to hitting the magic 100 for reps on the bench eh Trix?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah def gunna be using something to help aid the cutting process, not decided what yet, gotta speak to a friend see what he recommends. Yeah ten weeks mate so two lots of jabs left bit of pct then move on.

Yes Dorsey, the magic 100 lol, if I had a spot today I could of done it I reckon. When you say 100 for reps you mean repping out 100k yer? lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you got any before and after pictures?

Cheers.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

doggy said:


> Have you got any before and after pictures?
> 
> Cheers.


I have quite a few scattered throughout this post, I will put up final pics at the end of my course but their are loads in this journal lol and also in my before and after pics here http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/28350-before-after.html again all spread out from day one of training a few years back.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

it would be good to see them. the ones you linked too, the second one on the right i think you look good in.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

doggy said:


> it would be good to see them. the ones you linked too, the second one on the right i think you look good in.


I'll make sure I get some before and after sorted when I finish this course in two weeks and cheers


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

doggy said:


> Have you got any before and after pictures?Cheers.


 In the post your pictures section mate. I'm thinking of turning mine into a 10 weeker rather than an 8 as at the moment I'm loving it !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just over a stone mate. Obviously I'm allowing for water weight but still pretty good so far.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> In the post your pictures section mate. I'm thinking of turning mine into a 10 weeker rather than an 8 as at the moment I'm loving it !


Haha! Good stuff mate, why not eh! Might aswell knock in those 2 extra weeks for full effect


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> That's awesome mate bet your filling out clothes a little more eh!?
> 
> It's all good and well but remember this European designer stuff won't fit after long  xxxL is rarely bigger than 48 inch chest and that's the biggest size!!! Lol...


You see this is what I train for, I look back at pictures and see t shirts hanging of me so loosely and it makes me a tad depressed lol, for me its all about filling out the t shirts, and filling it out nicely where people can see that you work out, t shirt muscles or not, the looking good in a t shirt is a must for me lol  I'm in extra large t shirts at present but they getting pretty tight a bit quick


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> Lol yeh I know what you mean always looks good in a t shirt but once you go beyond a certain size toe screwed. I'm on American brands now cause my ches is 51inch so XXXL European labels I don't even try any more after hearing rips in changing rooms etc. How long left on your course trix and how long you gonna go before cut? Any plans routine / diet wise?


Bloody hell XXXL  Isnt their a new website that Johnny Vegas promotes for larger clothes called Big Mens Clothing: Outsize Menswear inc XL, XXL, XXXL & 4XL Clothes for Large Men | Jacamo chest sizes are 36 to 66 inch.

Two weeks left on this course of Tri Test & Decca, I'm going to be using Reload and Nolva as my PCT despite what I went over on page one of this journal lol. Gunna see how my body reacts after this course finishes and whilst running and getting through PCT. After thats complete or just when I feel ready I'm gunna cut my calories from 4000 down to 2000 a day and see how the body adjusts. Obviously not gunna cut the calories down as quick as that, Im gunna minus 250-500 each week to bring myself nicely down to 2000. This will be combined with what I was doing previously on my very short attempt at a cut and that is to train Cardio Only Day/Weights/Cardio Only Day/Weights. Just like that really or something along those lines, tbh I've not quite thought about it too much but that is how its mainly gunna be on the cut, cut the calories, cut carbs, keep protein levels high, introduce cardio and keep banging out the weights. I will also be looking into a substance of some sort to help aid my cutting process. Undecided as of yet though on what that will be but will be sure to let people know. The cut will take my whole undivided attention this time round, now that I opted for the bulk first and feel at ease I can now proceed onto my cut with the right mindset of really wanting to do it, unlike how I felt before.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

fleg said:


> That's awesome mate bet your filling out clothes a little more eh!? It's all good and well but remember this European designer stuff won't fit after long  xxxL is rarely bigger than 48 inch chest and that's the biggest size!!! Lol...


 Lmao there goes my white armani M t shirts lol. Its great definetly filling clothes out more now.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Forgot to update this the other day, my workout was biceps and triceps. Decided to have a session with them together instead of tris and chest, shoulders and biceps. Good decision.

Standing DB Curls - 20k warm up set - 3 working sets - 24k - 26k - 26k

Inclince DB Curls - 3 working sets 14k

Concentration Curls - 3 working sets 14k 16k 18k

Close Grip Bench - 50k warm up set - 3 working sets 60k 65k 70k

Single Arm Overhead DB Tricep Extension - 3 working sets 12k

Tricep Kickbacks - 3 working sets 14k 16k 16k

Nice workout, nice pump, nice doms.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Weighed in yesterday, here are the latest numbers.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have just read were you plan to cut your calories from 4000 to 2000.

I would not do this, I might cut to 2500, and do this over a 3 week period, you will find this more beneficial, and it will have a less adverse effect on your body, in this period i would do some conditioning work.......


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Adjust your calories and aim for 2-3lbs loss per week. Don't go for a specific number of calories, just cut the carbs and bad fats and go by the scales and mirror.

As you progress in the diet, calories will need to drop further and cardio will need to be introduced.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so one jab left in the vials, whether this is the right thing to do or not this is whats gunna happen. I have adjusted my diet and already started to cut the calories, cardio will be introduced from now on and I will jab the last lot on Tuesday. My cut begins now but PCT consisting of Nolva and Reload won't be started until 1 week after my last Jab. (Is this long enough to wait before PCT)

I have taken a couple of pics today as I don't think I'm gunna grow that much more and with 22% bf who is going to see it anyway lol. So, these are my before and after pictures. Personally the pictures don't look too great, I haven't decided to wait until night time and get a really good light I'm just gunna bang the pictures up in normal daylight so everything can be seen quite clearly, just as I did with the before pictures so you can get a real accurate shot of how the gear has worked for me, or not worked lol. I will be honest, I wasn't religious with my diet and training on the gear as you should be. I had days off when I shouldnt off and I ate lots of s**t when I shouldnt of, I also drank a lot when I shouldn't of and did drugs when I shouldn't of. No doubt the results could have potentially been a lot better than this.

Please let me know any thoughts you have on me deciding to cut now whilst still jabbing, I would like to hear what people have to say with regards to that. Also, the time left before taking nolva and reload. I havent seen any signs of gyno at all and my nipples are perfect lol, would you still recommend I take the nolva? Would reload not be sufficient enough?

Here are the pics. Pictues one and two are before, the rest are after.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

After photographs.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Before and after weight.

16 stone 2 - 24.2% bf

17 stoen 7 - 22.2% bf


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

when were the photos taken in the laundry room?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

doggy said:


> when were the photos taken in the laundry room?


Do you mean the before pics in the gym shower area? They were taken on or very close to the date in which the photos were posted?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

so, only a few days ago then? what weight are you now?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Faversham nice Chinese there mate was at farming world with the kids other day


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

The pics you see in the shower area are from 9 weeks ago. My weight is written above. Clear to see . I uploaded pics again to place next to the after picturres. I also uploaded them on page 4 or thereabout on this thread. Hope that's clear now :/


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice improvement from before pics mate


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice one Jordan, I notice you've not been active for a few days, hope all is well.


----------

